# Dads Shelby Traveler



## Kevin LeRoy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi,
I'm Kevin and I'm a new member here, so I just wanted to say hi. I've had an interest in old bikes for years and my very first bike is this one. My dad's bike from when he was a kid, a Shelby Traveler Serial number N348620. My dad and I hauled it out of the attic in my Grandmas garage back in the late '70's and it was my very first attempt at restoring something. It had been repainted several times in its life. I repainted it and rode it for awhile and then it sat in my parents shed until last fall when I had to clean out their estate. My father passed away 3 years ago and now I would like to do a proper restore on it in remembrance of him. He was an avid bike rider and rode into his late seventies.













The lower two pictures are of my dad with this bike. The first of the two is probably when the bike was brand new (circa 1938?) as I can see there is a lot paint detailing on it. The second picture is maybe taken about three years later and most of the detailing is gone, I think he repainted it. My question is, are there any Shelby bike catalogs or anything that I could get some idea as to original colors and paint schemes? Any members here own this model Shelby that would have any pictures of original bikes they could share? Again, I'm very new at this so any input would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!
Kevin


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 13, 2017)

Welcome to The Cabe, Kevin! 
Great bike, pictures, and history; very cool that you still have Dad's bike


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 13, 2017)

Howdy Kevin,

Welcome to the CABE!

Great pictures! If it weren't for the picture proof, I wouldn't of thought the fenders were original to this bike. Most Shelby's have deep fenders. I am by no means the expert of these bikes. But I do own three with this style frame. Only one with painted fenders. Here is my painted fender bike.


 

 
Does your bike have a badge still?

Chad


----------



## kreika (Jul 13, 2017)

Welcome to the Cabe! Thanks for sharing your great history. I think those are great riding bikes. My personal favorite at the moment. Good luck on the resto and ride the heck out of it like dear ol dad did!!!


----------



## Kevin LeRoy (Jul 13, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Howdy Kevin,
> 
> Welcome to the CABE!
> 
> ...



Hi Chad,
Thank you for the pictures of your bike! It appears to have the same detailing that shows up on the first vintage picture. Would you mind if I copied them for reference for my bike? What is the main body color? It appears to be black. I do have the head badge but it's kind of worn, I think dad used to polish it! Thanks again!!
Kevin


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm thinking a few things had already been swapped out, including the fenders ( I believe flat braces were still being used in 1938) as well as the chainring. I wouldn't change a thing tho. It's the way your Pop's remembers it & enjoyed it as a kid.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm with Mike about leaving it the way it is. The front fork looks tweaked which is an easy fix. Other than that just ride it. V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 13, 2017)

No worries Kevin. Use em like as you wish. Black is the primary color.

Chad




Kevin LeRoy said:


> Hi Chad,
> Thank you for the pictures of your bike! It appears to have the same detailing that shows up on the first vintage picture. Would you mind if I copied them for reference for my bike? What is the main body color? It appears to be black. I do have the head badge but it's kind of worn, I think dad used to polish it! Thanks again!!
> Kevin


----------



## kreika (Jul 13, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm thinking a few things had already been swapped out, including the fenders ( I believe flat braces were still being used in 1938) as well as the chainring. I wouldn't change a thing tho. It's the way your Pop's remembers it & enjoyed it as a kid.
> View attachment 643951




I'm curious if this picture is dated? The bike looks pretty new. The fenders match the body color and those pins up high like that totally Shelby. I've seen these narrower fenders on a Shelby but it did have flat braces. Maybe it being a lower model and an off brand caused these differences? Kevin can you make out a name or image on the badge?


----------



## Kevin LeRoy (Jul 13, 2017)

kreika said:


> I'm curious if this picture is dated? The bike looks pretty new. The fenders match the body color and those pins up high like that totally Shelby. I've seen these narrower fenders on a Shelby but it did have flat braces. Maybe it being a lower model and an off brand caused these differences? Kevin can you make out a name or image on the badge?



Hi,
No date on photo unfortunately, going by age, my dad is about 9-10 years old in the photo. that would date the picture to around 1939 or 1940. The bike does look to be quite new, it's possible it's a picture taken just after he got it, but I can't be sure of that. I have the head badge, it's off the bike right now as I wanted to see if I could find some remaining original paint. It's a Traveler model. I will post a picture of it soon.


----------



## Kevin LeRoy (Jul 13, 2017)

Kevin LeRoy said:


> Hi,
> No date on photo unfortunately, going by age, my dad is about 9-10 years old in the photo. that would date the picture to around 1939 or 1940. The bike does look to be quite new, it's possible it's a picture taken just after he got it, but I can't be sure of that. I have the head badge, it's off the bike right now as I wanted to see if I could find some remaining original paint. It's a Traveler model. I will post a picture of it soon.



Here is a pic of the head badge.


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 13, 2017)

Those are great pictures of your dad with the bike. I'm thinking that in  the earlier picture of the bike, it might have already been repainted/refurbished. It was common in the thirties for bike shops to paint and refresh bikes. Some paint jobs were very good and followed the factory designs.  I've had/seen some with good hand done pinstriping too. The chain ring had already been changed and maybe the fenders. Fordmike noted that flat braces were used til 38. But Shelby did use flat fender braces until at least 1940. Especially on the shallower fenders. The N serial number is also an early one usually associated with 1936 or so. So is the style of the headbadge. The shape and style of the Traveler badge changed by 39. Here is a picture of a Traveler badge off of a 1936 Shelby I once had. They may have used a different paint scheme on some.


----------



## Kevin LeRoy (Jul 13, 2017)

cds2323 said:


> Those are great pictures of your dad with the bike. I'm thinking that in  the earlier picture of the bike, it might have already been repainted/refurbished. It was common in the thirties for bike shops to paint and refresh bikes. Some paint jobs were very good and followed the factory designs.  I've had/seen some with good hand done pinstriping too. The chain ring had already been changed and maybe the fenders. Fordmike noted that flat braces were used til 38. But Shelby did use flat fender braces until at least 1940. Especially on the shallower fenders. The N serial number is also an early one usually associated with 1936 or so. So is the style of the headbadge. The shape and style of the Traveler badge changed by 39. Here is a picture of a Traveler badge off of a 1936 Shelby I once had. They may have used a different paint scheme on some.View attachment 644187



Hi,
Thanks for the info! Your thoughts could very well be correct as to it being a refurbished bike, but if it was it appears to have been very well done! I'm sure it made no difference to Dad though. At this point I guess I'll never know for sure as dad is gone. All I know is we pulled it out of the workshop above my Grandmas garage where it had sat for probably 20 some years. That was back in the late '70's and it had the same fenders and braces and chain guard as it has now. I remember it was painted flat brown with red fender tips. I also remember dad saying the tires it has on it were installed just before America entered WW2. Funny thing is, I've looked at this picture for years and it wasn't until I scanned it into my computer at a high resolution that I was able to see all of the painting detail on the bike, I always thought it was just one color! My plan right now is to strip the 1970's paint and try to restore the original scheme as close as possible using "saladshooters" picture for reference. We'll see how it goes.
Kevin


----------



## Reesatheresa (Jul 14, 2017)

Welcome and great bike!  There is a wealth of knowledge here.   Good luck on your very meaningful restoration!  

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Jul 14, 2017)

Hey Kevin here's a pic of mine. When I bought it none of the straw original color was visible. Just rust. Insert much elbow grease.  With the help from the great people here I found the seat,taillight albeit not correct but will work and the wheel set. Got the chainguard on eBay. It's an awesome rider and my new favorite. Keep us informed about your resto.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice bike, I love the old photo's of your dad with the bike.


----------

